# Changing food and bought supplements



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

I changed to EVO beef small bites for adult dogs and also bought some supplements that helps stop dogs from eating poop! Hope this helps my pup out! :hello1:


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Be advised: Proctor and Gamble bought Natura. I just recently found out myself and I am transitioning off EVO since I don't trust Proctor and Gamble to maintain the high quality. I had Milo on EVO for about a year and his stools improved and were nice and firm....it was a great kibble - until I bought this last bag and now I'm noticing he is having issues. He's getting teh runs and he's scratching himself again. Could be coincidence but I wouldn't be surprised if P&G have already switched to cheaper ingredients. Just a head up for you!


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

Doh! Thanks for the info! Cute puppy pic btw..


----------

